# Trailer axle rating (breaking point)



## Mr Good Wood (Dec 30, 2011)

I know about all the gvw and all that and how to figure. My questions is when they rate trailer axles i know that they will hold more than what they say. For instance when they rate a chain at 10,000 Lb i know that in the factory they test the chain and it will not fail till they hit 20,000 lb So anyone out there know how they rate the trailer axles? I seriously thought that a 7k axle will hold 14k of weight. yea i know about bending them too. Also that being said, what about the weight rating of tires?


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Go til she blows or it sounds really expensive, enough said -- If you have to ask about rating chances are your are probly doing something its not designed to do. The ratings are there to use as guidelines SO NOT TO OVERLOAD IT and thats all I have to say about that


----------



## camr (Dec 30, 2011)

gulity1 said:


> Go til she blows or it sounds really expensive, enough said -- If you have to ask about rating chances are your are probly doing something its not designed to do. The ratings are there to use as guidelines SO NOT TO OVERLOAD IT and thats all I have to say about that



What he said. Why would you take a chance on severly overloading a trailer? If something fails and it results in an injury to someone, you could be in serious doo-doo. Police agencies take a really, really dim view of foolishness like this. The trailer manufacturer puts those ID plates with weight ratings on their trailers for a reason. Follow their direction.


----------



## Mr Good Wood (Dec 30, 2011)

camr said:


> What he said. Why would you take a chance on severly overloading a trailer? If something fails and it results in an injury to someone, you could be in serious doo-doo. Police agencies take a really, really dim view of foolishness like this. The trailer manufacturer puts those ID plates with weight ratings on their trailers for a reason. Follow their direction.



I am not trying to destroy my trailer or get anyone hurt just wondering. I know that at times I am overloaded my (15 % over payload rating) , i was just wondering if someone knew the true weight that an axle will hold to put my mind at ease. I do not load my trailer and I have said something to the loaders and they have cut back on the loads for the most part but occasionally it gets a bit heavy like i sad 15% trailer will haul 10k and sometimes it has 11-11.5k


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 30, 2011)

No idea, but my trailer has tandem 3,500# axles and it's seen 10k. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## blackdogon57 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hauling 10% over rated weight is not likely to do much immediate harm, but it will put more than normal stress on axles, tires, springs, brakes, etc. I would worry more about the amount of the fine if pulled over for inspection or if involved in an accident. Around here they can fine you "by the pound".


----------



## gulity1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*About load ratings*

I work for a national car hauler 49 states and Canada they are tagged for 80K and are usally over every day dodging scale houses and the like I can tell you first hand that even 5% over and on and off basis is very hard on equipment. I seen have posts snapped and brand new cars (BMW's) laying on top of each other (very cool--totally destoyed) hard top to convertable in one shot, seen cars run under a bridge that was too low for load also cool, at any rate over loading is very hard on eqiupment. Right now we have a hub recall that is causing trailers to burn up, thank you meritor. All im saying is that the load rating and restricitions are there for a reason


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 30, 2011)

A 3500lb axle is designed to hold 3500lbs and still be able to drive at highway speeds, and allow enough of a safety margin for potholes, bumps, and dips. Would I put 7000lbs on it and run down the highway, no. 4500 while going below 35 or 40 mph, on a good road I would do. Remember though even though bending the axle with that scenario is unlikely, overheating wheelbearings/blown tires is a real possibility. If you are depending on trailer brakes they might not be up to the task, something else to keep in mind.


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 30, 2011)

True. It's one thing to overload a trailer and run normal speeds down main roads. Who cares about the trailer at that point, it becomes a safety issue.

It's another thing to overload a trailer and run backroads at much slower speeds.


----------



## Mr Good Wood (Dec 30, 2011)

Jules083 said:


> A 3500lb axle is designed to hold 3500lbs and still be able to drive at highway speeds, and allow enough of a safety margin for potholes, bumps, and dips. Would I put 7000lbs on it and run down the highway, no. 4500 while going below 35 or 40 mph, on a good road I would do. Remember though even though bending the axle with that scenario is unlikely, overheating wheelbearings/blown tires is a real possibility. If you are depending on trailer brakes they might not be up to the task, something else to keep in mind.



That is usually how I roll back roads and 35-40 tops and I barely use the breaks cause i just let off gas extra early for stops and watch out for idiots that are blind and can't see a big bright red truck and trailer coming down the road


----------



## fiasco (Dec 30, 2011)

My dad has a trailer that was registered for 9,990...little did we realize that it only had 7,000 axles on it. Some neglected maintenance and a bunch of trips with an 8,000 lb. Kubota made for an arrival on three and a half wheels one day. Bent the spindles nicely!!! Now the trailer has two 5,500 lb. axles on it...and the surviving 3,500 lb. axle is going to get narrowed and replace the little c-channel one on my Snowbear utility/firewood/snowmobile trailer.


----------



## Patrick62 (Dec 30, 2011)

*it is all in accordance...*

... with what you can get away with.
the weakest part of most trailers is the tires! after that you bend spindles. When you get to overloading vehicles then the condition of the roads and speed of travel becomes important.

Like others, I have a 3500# single axle flatbed that I have overloaded many times. Take it real easy.... nothing sudden. Never drive any faster than you are willing to pile it up. if there is a accident... guess what the insurance is going to say?

Past the trailers, look at the trucks? a 3/4 ton pickup with a cord of wood (3000#) on it. I consider that to be about normal. Dana 60's are pretty decent. Would I top 4000? sure, but with slower speeds. With a typical 1/2 ton? Nope. axle isn't up to it. Single wheel bearings, etc. Getting to that trailer hubs have two bearings there....

Use your best judgment.

-Pat


----------



## OH_Varmntr (Dec 30, 2011)

Patrick62 said:


> Past the trailers, look at the trucks? a 3/4 ton pickup with a cord of wood (3000#) on it. I consider that to be about normal. Dana 60's are pretty decent. Would I top 4000? sure, but with slower speeds. With a typical 1/2 ton? Nope. axle isn't up to it. Single wheel bearings, etc. Getting to that trailer hubs have two bearings there....
> 
> Use your best judgment.
> 
> -Pat



Which is why I opted to get rid of my 1/2 tonner and bought my 6-spd Cummins-powered 3/4 ton. 4 wheel disc brakes, Dana 70 front, 80 rear baby! 

Currently looking at a 20' 5th wheel flat bed trailer. Not sure how I feel about making my truck the weak link again, but I should be fine.


----------



## Driver625 (Dec 31, 2011)

Might want to be carefull with axle weights.


----------



## sb47 (Dec 31, 2011)

If you want to carry more weight, get a trailer that can handle it.


----------



## Diesel nut (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't do something like this...



Must have been a hell of a load!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Dec 31, 2011)

The springs/suspension I think hit their limits before the axle would break...







And be sure to balance the load...


----------



## Electronic tech (Sep 9, 2015)

What you're looking for is the safety factor. The average is 1.8 so a 12k trailer is roughly 21,600lbs. This is not what you can haul. I will use this number to determine what the trailer can hold like a table or to gague my risk if I am not leaving my property. 
http://www.truckinginfo.com/article...fore-buying-your-next-trailer-part-three.aspx


----------



## sb47 (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr Good Wood said:


> I know about all the gvw and all that and how to figure. My questions is when they rate trailer axles i know that they will hold more than what they say. For instance when they rate a chain at 10,000 Lb i know that in the factory they test the chain and it will not fail till they hit 20,000 lb So anyone out there know how they rate the trailer axles? I seriously thought that a 7k axle will hold 14k of weight. yea i know about bending them too. Also that being said, what about the weight rating of tires?




It's called a safety factor, or margin.
Something rolling down the highway at highway speeds need a safety margin.
You don't want to load a trailer or truck to its breaking point.
Factor in pot holes and bad roads (at speed) and it's easy to see why it's like that.
Tires are the same way. There rated for weight but also speed.
All trailer tires are rated at 65 mph max, some highways have 70 mph speed limits.
Here in the south, we have to factor in heat in the summer.
Heat is a big killer of tires.
DOT has no problem pulling you over and putting you on the scales. (even small trailers)
These damn mexicans will buy a cheap $600.00 trailer and load them up to where the axles bend. No safety chain or safety pin on the hitch, and no breaks, on worn out used car tires that are bald.
The new inspection law is in effect so "ALL" trailers with 2 axles or rated at 5000 gvw or has breaks, must be inspected before you can get the license tags.
You have to pay the inspection retailer $7.00 and then another $7.00 when you get the tags. $14.00 total inspection cost.
Took my trailer down and had it inspected. All they did way check the VIN and that was it.
They didn't even check the lights, breaks or anything else, just the VIN.
I just replaced the tires on my 5000 lb trailer. Went from 8 ply to 10 ply. (same price as the 8 ply)
I've had to replace 2 of the springs that broke.
If I break another, I'm going to upgrade the springs. 
Both springs were on the right side where most of the pot holes are.
Stay safe and don't over load your wagon. We all share the same road.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 10, 2015)

Check this chart for green wood weights.
http://www.firewood-for-life.com/firewood-weight.html

If your hauling a cord of most hard wood, your hauling about 5000 lbs give or take.


----------



## uncle henry (Sep 10, 2015)

Mr Good Wood said:


> I know about all the gvw and all that and how to figure. My questions is when they rate trailer axles i know that they will hold more than what they say. For instance when they rate a chain at 10,000 Lb i know that in the factory they test the chain and it will not fail till they hit 20,000 lb So anyone out there know how they rate the trailer axles? I seriously thought that a 7k axle will hold 14k of weight. yea i know about bending them too. Also that being said, what about the weight rating of tires?


i have had


----------



## blue924.9 (Sep 10, 2015)

firewood is really heavy, the link you were given is pretty accurate, you may or may have not know wood was that heavy especially wet, firewood is entirely the reason i have a 5200 pound axle on my little 5x8 trailer and tandem 7k axles on my 18 footer. and i like the added safety margin


----------



## Electronic tech (Sep 10, 2015)

sb47 said:


> It's called a safety factor, or margin.
> Something rolling down the highway at highway speeds need a safety margin.
> You don't want to load a trailer or truck to its breaking point.
> Factor in pot holes and bad roads (at speed) and it's easy to see why it's like that.
> ...


Thanks for reading my post! Too many people dance around questions on the web. It's nice when people can just answer questions.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 11, 2015)

And you have to figure speed a LOT!!!
It is velocity squared. 
Double the speed 4X the energy.


----------



## shamusturbo (Sep 11, 2015)

I would agree that the tires are almost always the weak point. After that is definitely wheel bearings and then spindles. In PA, anything over 3k# GVW has to have brakes, a breakaway, and be inspected annually and not every shop has the authority. Federally speaking, if you buy a trailer that is OVER 10k#'s (no matter how you want to register it) It requires combination registration (In PA about $500 versus $200 a year) and a CDL. Most state police officers (Not just DOT officers) (And Ohio, especially**Ask me how I know) are well versed in trailer and weight rating laws. It's only a matter of time before local cops become well versed in it too. The main reason towing any trailer in Western PA is tight lace is because 4 or 5 Easters ago, a tree chipper came loose from a commercial dump truck and killed two little girls and a mother. It turned out that the guy was on unprescribed pain pills but was a result of not closing the pinnel, securing the chains, or hooking up the break-away. Now if you have a marker light out, you are definitely getting shook down.....


----------



## sb47 (Sep 12, 2015)

shamusturbo said:


> I would agree that the tires are almost always the weak point. After that is definitely wheel bearings and then spindles. In PA, anything over 3k# GVW has to have brakes, a breakaway, and be inspected annually and not every shop has the authority. Federally speaking, if you buy a trailer that is OVER 10k#'s (no matter how you want to register it) It requires combination registration (In PA about $500 versus $200 a year) and a CDL. Most state police officers (Not just DOT officers) (And Ohio, especially**Ask me how I know) are well versed in trailer and weight rating laws. It's only a matter of time before local cops become well versed in it too. The main reason towing any trailer in Western PA is tight lace is because 4 or 5 Easters ago, a tree chipper came loose from a commercial dump truck and killed two little girls and a mother. It turned out that the guy was on unprescribed pain pills but was a result of not closing the pinnel, securing the chains, or hooking up the break-away. Now if you have a marker light out, you are definitely getting shook down.....




Down here, as long as it's not a DOT inspection. By law any state inspection station is required to inspect small trailers.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 12, 2015)

My trailer is a duel axle 6000lb GVW
It's rated to carry 5000lbs 
It has 2/3500lb axles adding up to 7000lb total
It has 1750lb springs adding up to 7000lb total
It has 7.00x15 10 ply load range E tires rated at 2830lb each adding up to 11,320lb

The two weakest links are the axles and springs.
With a GVW of 6000lb and both the axles and springs are rated with only 1000lb safety margin.

The trailer came with breaks on only one axle.
I added breaks to both axles.
It also came with 7.00x15 8 ply tires that I upgraded to 10 ply when I replaced the old ones.
Not much room for overloading.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 13, 2015)

And all 3500 lb axels are not created equal.....


----------



## sb47 (Sep 13, 2015)

Stihl 041S said:


> And all 3500 lb axels are not created equal.....


That goes for everything else on a trailer.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 13, 2015)

sb47 said:


> That goes for everything else on a trailer.


Zactly!!!


----------



## olyman (Sep 13, 2015)

shamusturbo said:


> I would agree that the tires are almost always the weak point. After that is definitely wheel bearings and then spindles. In PA, anything over 3k# GVW has to have brakes, a breakaway, and be inspected annually and not every shop has the authority. Federally speaking, if you buy a trailer that is OVER 10k#'s (no matter how you want to register it) It requires combination registration (In PA about $500 versus $200 a year) and a CDL. Most state police officers (Not just DOT officers) (And Ohio, especially**Ask me how I know) are well versed in trailer and weight rating laws. It's only a matter of time before local cops become well versed in it too. The main reason towing any trailer in Western PA is tight lace is because 4 or 5 Easters ago, a tree chipper came loose from a commercial dump truck and killed two little girls and a mother. It turned out that the guy was on unprescribed pain pills but was a result of not closing the pinnel, securing the chains, or hooking up the break-away. Now if you have a marker light out, you are definitely getting shook down.....


 taint no joke..me thinks..from stories ive heard,,iowa DOT are the worst..just looking crossed at them freaks,,will warrant a few tickets....... they have been Nazis for some time. and yah,,ive had the pleasure, living here....................


----------



## blue924.9 (Sep 14, 2015)

olyman said:


> taint no joke..me thinks..from stories ive heard,,iowa DOT are the worst..just looking crossed at them freaks,,will warrant a few tickets....... they have been Nazis for some time. and yah,,ive had the pleasure, living here....................



thats strange, they dont bother us up here in the Northwest corner, there is one guy here that cuts wood for a living, you know the type uninsured, poulan pro chainsaw and stacks ladders on his trailer (covered in bark) to climb up with the running saw and cut something down. he regularly blasts through town with a double axle trailer and the bumper on his chevy 3/4 ton almost dragging the ground, no lights no brakes. i wish the dot would nail his butt just once and take him off the roads.

that being said i probably dont get hassled by them too much because of all the loop holes us farmers get lol


----------

